# Whats the worst tasting product youve ever taken?



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

Let me start the ball rolling with Cycle Insurance

from Genetic Edge

Trust me its utterly vile

I have to pince my nose and add honey and sugar...

eech its bad

anyone got worse than that/.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

The old Body Octane by MAN Sports, the old NO-Shotgun by VPX and Ultima v2 by Omega Sports. These 3 were the worst products i've ever taken... You know what i mean when you've taken one of those!^^

But they have improved the taste of all 3 by now!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

maximuscles methoxymax, as its sublingual you have to keep it in your mouth for a while..

cissus quadrangulus powder wrapped in a rizla didnt taste too sh1t hot either lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Reflex nos fusion tastes melted plastic!


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

I not really bothered about the taste, but the worses thing I tasted was any Creatine ethyl-ester.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

progain and cyclone by maxihustle tastes like fukcing chalk:jerkit:


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

gotta agree with franki cyclone tastes like death :nod:


----------



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah spot on about tuna mask

i can never enjoy it

although fresh tuna steak is a completey different kettle of fish or cutlet of fish...

thanks for all the replies dudes


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Powdered HMB is pretty rank, and if anyone remebers the old Musashi protein?

HMB powder takes it for me though, 1g in 1 pint of Grapefruit juice and i could still taste it!


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

I went to Handa in japan to take part in a fight. Our "guide" person gave us a suppliment drink, which consisted of raw squid, raw eggs and some other s**t, it tasted like vinegar with bits of s**t in. I gag'd all the way through it, but amazingly didn't get ill which i thought i would. The idea was this could keep you going for 8 hours without needing anything else to eat. Which was handy.

Not really what i call a suppliment but still... fvcking minging. :|


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sparks1990 said:


> I went to Handa in japan to take part in a fight. Our "guide" person gave us a suppliment drink, which consisted of raw squid, raw eggs and some other s**t, it tasted like vinegar with bits of s**t in. I gag'd all the way through it, but amazingly didn't get ill which i thought i would. The idea was this could keep you going for 8 hours without needing anything else to eat. Which was handy.
> 
> Not really what i call a suppliment but still... fvcking minging. :|


which part of japan? thought u had only been doing this few months martial arts wise?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Did anyone ever try "Growling Dog"? It wasn't so much the taste more it just took all the saliva out of your mouth for ages and had to be under the tongue. Was good though certainly got you into the mood.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

franki3 said:


> progain and cyclone by maxihustle tastes like fukcing chalk:jerkit:


to true, i gave a tub away to some one, who gave it tub away to some else, who gave it away to some one again

it taste vile, their bars have the same chalk taste too


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

HMB by matrix nutrition, absolutley horrid!!!


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

rice pudding!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

The original 'Ultimate Orange' (before they removed all the Ephedrine hydrochloride)

The person that gave me a sample was not the best for reading directions and made it triple strength... It was what I would imagine battery acid to taste like!

I was up for 2 days straight and could not stop talking!


----------



## Abner29 (Apr 11, 2011)

I visited a Pizza Hut outlet a few months ago and the dishes they offered me in the starter are the worst one I ever taste.Its not because of my personal taste as my all six friends also have the same view.Snacks and garlic bread are the two that I remember exactly.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Maximuscles Progain years ago, just chalk.

Also, Body Fortress (Holland and Barrett) Creatine, grape flavour!

Every time I drank the creatine, I'd have my head over the sink, nose pinched, incase I was sick.


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotta say... holland and barrett strawberry whey protein is discusting... the other flavours are wonderful but strawberry...wow...


----------

